# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τί είδη ήταν;

## Niva2gr

Όταν ήμουν περίπου 8 ετών μου είχαν κάνει δώρο ένα "ζευγάρι" σπινοειδών, και ήμερα αναρωτιόμουν ποιό ήταν το είδος τους. Υποψιάζομαι οτι ανήκαν σε διαφορετικά είδη.
Δεν έχω φωτογραφία τους, αλλά μπορώ να τα περιγράψω.
Πρωτ' απ' όλα το σώμα καί των δύο ήταν καφέ, και το ράμφος και τα πόδια τους ήταν γκρι ασημί. Κατά τα άλλα το "θηλυκο" είχε μπεζ κεφάλι και ήταν ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερο απο το "αρσενικό", το οποίο είχε μαύρο κεφάλι.

Μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κανένας;

----------


## michael

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα οι περιγραφη σου μοιαζει σαν να λεσ για μαυροτσιρωοβακουσ!ειναι ενα μικροποθλι τον βουνων μονο που ειναι ντομοφαγο σπανια τρωει καρπουσ και σπορουσ!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κοινωνικοι σπινοι?ισως...ή ηταν αγρια?

----------


## Niva2gr

Λοιπόν, τελικά το αρσενικό (όπως μου είπαν) ήταν ένα Black Headed Munia
http://www.avianweb.com/blackheadedmunias.html
 Το θηλυκό ίσως να ήταν ένα African Silverbil, αλλά είχε ενιαίο καφέ σώμα, και ήταν ολόκληρο το κεφάλι του άσπρο. Δηλαδή σαν το άλλο, μόνο που ήταν λίγο πιο μικρόσωμο, και είχε άλλο χρώμα κεφαλιού.
http://www.avianweb.com/africansilverbills.html

----------


## kanarakis

Μαρία επειδή τα έιδη που προανέφερες είναι λίγο σπάνια και δεν τα βρίσκεις εύκολα σε pet shop, πιστεύω κ εγώ ότι ήταν society finches. Έχει διάφορους χρωματισμούς και η περιγραφή σου πλησιάζει πολύ.

----------


## Niva2gr

Το πρώτο, με το μαύρο κεφάλι, ήταν ακριβώς ίδιο με Black Headed Munia απ' όλες τις απόψεις. Χρωματισμός, σχήμα, μέγεθος, σχήμα και χρώμα ποδιών και ουράς, μάτια, ήταν ακριβώς όπως στης φωτογραφίας.
Θα κοιτάξω μήπως βρω καμιά παλιά φωτογραφία, θα την σακνάρω και θα την δείξω, αν βρω.

----------


## xXx

έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλάς για χειμωνόσπινους

----------


## Niva2gr

Όχι, όχι, δεν μοιάζουν καθόλου με τα πουλιά που λέω.
Το αρσενικό ήταν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ έτσι


Και το θηλυκό ήταν ακριβώς σαν το αρσενικό, μόνο που είχε λευκό-μπεζ κεφάλι, αντί για μαύρο, και ήταν και ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## Niva2gr

A, το άλλο τελικά ήταν ένα White-Headed Munia!

----------


## xXx

αυτό που έβαλες είναι το Lonchura atricapilla

http://www.google.gr/images?um=1&hl=el& ... 21&ndsp=21

----------


## Niva2gr

Ναί, αυτό είναι το επιστημονικό του όνομα.

----------

